# Asked to lodge our appeal to BDO??



## Oakshade (11 Aug 2020)

Hi all,

We are part of the cohort that received the 1650e and recently received our write down.  We came off the fixed rate in March 2012. Due to some complicated circumstances I wrote a letter of complaint two weeks ago - asking to be put back on the tracker and/or further compensation. My wife got a short, sharp phone call saying we should have lodged the complaint back when we received the initial 1650 euro and the 12 month period for complaints was up. It was only when she pushed further (I heard every bit of this, we were both in car) he said he would write to us with details of how to appeal the decision not to be heard via an independent company called BDO. 

Has anyone else had experience of this process or heard of BDO? 

Thank you!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (11 Aug 2020)

BDO is simply the secretarial service for the Independent Appeals Panel. 

You should lodge your complaint with them and if AIB says you are out of time, you can go to the Ombudsman.

Brendan


----------



## Oakshade (11 Aug 2020)

Thank you Brendan, very much appreciated (for everything!)


----------

